# BBT a degree higher than normal?



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

My youngest is 18mo and still nursing (as is my 3yo). Last year I had a temp shift, from 97 to 98, and it's stayed that way since. I just got my first pp period a few weeks ago - my post-ovulatory temps were around 99. Is 98 degrees still considered within the range of "normal" for waking temps? Any ideas why it would suddenly go up like that? I know hyperthyroid can cause higher temps, but I have no other symptoms.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

My thyroid issues started post partum (I am subclinical hypo) and my temps are slightly low. You may want to have your care provider run some tests for the thyroid.

Any changes in sleeping habits? More blankets? Keep the house warmer?


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes, 98.0 is considered a normal waking temp, pre-O or post-O. As the weather warms up you might see some slightly higher temps. And expect some craziness your first few cycles back.


----------

